# Shopping centres



## steve ritchie (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if another major shopping centre is planned for chiang mai. After visiting chiang mai for several years, and noticing the growth with tourism we believe there is a need for such.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

steve ritchie said:


> Does anyone know if another major shopping centre is planned for chiang mai. After visiting chiang mai for several years, and noticing the growth with tourism we believe there is a need for such.


How many shopping centres do you need?!?! What's wrong with the Airport Plaza? The Centrum? The new one in Chang Klan? Several IT centres? Hypermarkets galore? Might as well stay in the US or Europe, you can't tell the difference if you spend enough time in the 'malls' in Thailand! 

I never understand the point of coming to the likes of Thailand and spending one's time between 5 star condos and shopping centres. Reminds me of all the 'robots' lined up for a fortnight's holiday on their 5 star hotel beaches before being shipped back home. "So, how was Thailand?" "Well............... the swimming pool water was nice and warm, and the hotel restaurant had a good Continental cuisine menu.... otherwise.... well, that's about it, actually".



Give me the street vendors and a part of town uninhabited by farangs any day.


----------

